# Carriage Clock has stopped striking the hours



## ColinP (Nov 21, 2019)

Hello,

I am new to this site, I hope it's OK for me to post a problem I have with a carriage clock.

The clock in question is a family heirloom, which has developed a problem after years of working fine (not counting when the spring needed replacing a few years ago). It still keeps time fine fine, but it has stopped ringing - it should ring on the hour.
























The clock has two winders, one still functions correctly but the other one - the one on the right as you look at the back of the clock - is stuck. I think it is fully wound up, but I'm not 100% sure about this as I didn't really notice exactly when it stopped ringing. I still hear the gentle click around 10 minutes before the hour, which I understand to be the striking mechanism starting up. I suppose my question is whether it's a serious/expensive problem to fix, or if it's something that a non-expert could reasonably have a go at (I am definitely non-expert, but am practical in general terms).

Also, I'd be really grateful if anyone could tell me about the origins of the clock - I don't know any more than the fact that my grandfather bought it sometime (I couldn't even say the decade) and the person who serviced it last said that it is French and was probably made in the early 1900's. I can't find any identifying marks on the clock anywhere.

Thanks in advance,
Colin


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I assume it doesn't strike the half hour either. Could be something simple, like the great train needs some oil. When was the clock last stripped and cleaned?


----------



## ColinP (Nov 21, 2019)

Many thanks for the reply, Simon. Quite right, it doesn't strike at all, including the half-hours. It was last stripped and cleaned when the spring was replaced, in July 2017.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

It's a nice clock. I would strip it and clean again and make sure the spring barrels are also oiled.


----------



## ColinP (Nov 21, 2019)

Thank you again, I'll get that done. I really love the clock, even though I doubt it was made by a famous maker.


----------

